# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Hoodia afslankpil

## Ano

Zijn hier nog mensen die snel afslanken dmv Hoodia ? Deze pillen werken voor mij zeer goed. Ik heb minder hongergevoel, geen grote eetlust en ik snoep veel minder als ik twee tabletjes Hoodia heb genomen. Ik ben ongeveer 15 kilo te dik en ik wil er ongeveer 15 afhalen en na 4 maanden zit ik al over de helft, dus nog zo'n 7 kilo te gaan. Werkt dus voor mij érg goed en ik voelt me ook niet opgefokt, zenuwachtig of neerslachtig zoals bij andere pillen.

----------


## Surfus

Beste Ano,
Ben je nu november 2010 nog van dienst voor je verwijzing?

Groetjes Surfus ♣

----------


## Flogiston

Poeh, wat een commercieel geweld. Het lijkt TellSell wel.

Ik wil graag wat informatie toevoegen, om enig tegengewicht te geven aan deze verkooppraatjes.

Voor onafhankelijke informatie kijk ik altijd even op de site van het IOCOB. Het IOCOB wil graag de acceptatie van alternatieve methoden vergroten. Maar zij zien ook wel dat er veel onzin wordt verkocht. Die onzin zorgt ervoor dat de alternatieve methoden een slechte naam krijgen, en dat is onterecht.

Daarom bekijkt het IOCOB alle alternatieve methoden. Is iets veilig, dan krijgt het een groen stoplicht. Is een alternatieve methode gevaarlijk, dan krijgt die methode een rood stoplicht.

Via die voorlichting hoopt het IOCOB dat iedereen de rode stoplichten mijdt en alleen de groene nog accepteert. Zo worden alternatieve behandelwijzen veiliger, en dat vergroot de acceptatie.



Goed, terzake: wat heeft het IOCOB over Hoodia te melden?

Welnu: niet veel goeds. Zij geven Hoodia een oranje-rood stoplicht. Ik citeer van de IOCOB-site:



> Omdat er geen betrouwbare klinische informatie is, een oranje-rood stoplicht voor preparaten van deze plant. Noch de veiligheid, noch de effectiviteit zijn ooit in een klinische studie aantoonbaar gemaakt.


Ook op een andere pagina schrijft het IOCOB over Hoodia. Op een schaal van A (prima) tot D (slecht) krijgt Hoodia een D, met de opmerking: "Unproven and safety is unclear".



Tot zover mijn toevoeging. Omdat ik meer waarde hecht aan een onafhankelijke bron dan aan de verhalen van een commerciële verkoper.

----------


## christel1

Flo, 
De linken zijn verwijderd, reclame maken mag niet op dit forum dus eventjes "opgeruimd staat netjes"....

----------

